# Black spots on white skin.



## Naiti (Jun 26, 2011)

Hi all,

It has been a long time since I have written.

Darcy is healthy again. I could say he is much more playful and happier as he was a half year ago. 
His hair is growing and very shiny. I am so happy.

I have a question: My friend has a 8 months old black and white havanese named Maci.
She noticed that his white skin turned black in some spots (like Dalmatiens).
Is that means he will change color and his hair will be black when he looses all his baby hair or should she take him to the vet?

A new picture about Darcy.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Neither! That means he most likely carries the Belton gene like my Kodi. In the palces where he develops black spots, he WILL grow black hair, but hewon't turn completely black. There is a lot of variation in terms of how much black Beltons develop. Kodi has very little, while others can look sooty as adults, esoecially if they are in a puppy cut. 

There is a whole thread on Beltons on the forum. Do a search under that, and I'm sure you'll find it. (or do a search under my user name, since I started the thread) there are lots of before and after pictures of various forum Belton Havs, so you can see how they vary.


----------



## Naiti (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks!

I didn't know what to look for.

I found it.

Thanks.


----------



## LJS58 (Mar 23, 2012)

Joey has the belton gene too. His body is all freckles. Being my first dog, I rushed hiim to the vet when they started to develop! I thought it was probably just pigmentation of some sort, but had to be sure he didn't have some rare skin disease!!! My mind can really jump to the "worst case" scenario when it comes to my fur baby ;-)

Now that I know the spots are harmless, I think they are really cute. So far, his fur on his body is still white where the freckles are.


----------

